# Lighting Rack



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a lighting rack for me? I have a 36" corallife T5HO on my 30Gal and anytime I need to work on my tank, I will have to push it back. I saw a lighting rack on my lfs but it is kind of expensive and I don't know if it is compatible with my fixture.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

If you are good at building things try to build a suspended system using copper tubing and fittings. You would need to buy a light suspension system for it but is pretty inexpensive.

It does not look bad and many people do hang their lights with similar setups. Time to do it is very not long at all. You need to measure the height that you want to hang the light away from the aquarium and add about 2 ft to that. The extra 2 ft will give you some room to adjust the lighting the way you want it. 

When you need to get into the aquarium for cleaning all I do is to raise the light system with the adjustable wire suspension system. I really don't think there is a way around moving your light when you need to do maintanence.

Picture is not the best but it will give you a good idea of what it will look like.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I love bakers racks however if your tank is in your house might not work so well but a bakers rack with suspended lighting over your tank is awesome.


----------

